
Show HN: Everybody gets one point every day - dorianm
https://pointsproject.org/
======
Shywim
So, it was already submitted 4 times[1][2][3][4] in the last 5 months and
there's still no explanation as to what's the _point_ of this project.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14511457](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14511457)

[2]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14526920](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14526920)

[3]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14712444](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14712444)

[4]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15517341](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15517341)

~~~
nightcracker
The cynic in me says the point is to collect phone numbers.

------
shocks
Seems a bit like the Black Mirror episode[1] "Nosedive".

1:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nosedive](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nosedive)

~~~
uoaei
That episode made me by far the most uncomfortable I have ever been while
watching a TV show.

I think it was the desperation and how so many people could so easily fall
down that path of complete fakeness if such a thing ever took off.

------
tree_of_item
So, uh, is this just a way to harvest phone numbers...?

~~~
HaoZeke
Seems pretty malicious.

------
Waterluvian
I think this is meant to be a neat little experiment and/or "useless machine"
type thing. Like the "Yo" app. I don't think it's meant to be malicious.

~~~
FuckOffNeemo
I'm a little more skeptic.

------
sz4kerto
Is this supposed to be some art related to bitcoin?

------
olegkikin
Now how do I convert these points to bitcoins?

~~~
cvsh
Why cash out now? Go long. Pointcoin will be worth millions one day.

~~~
blocked_again
Bitcoin would be worth billions at that point :)

------
rhapsodic
And the point of this is?

~~~
cube00
Preview of what life will be like on a basic universal income.

~~~
dorianm
Thanks, you are on point with what I'm thinking about.

